# Rapid Clicking Program?



## congospork (Jul 20, 2006)

Are there any programs out there that i can like click one button and cause it to  hit the left mouse button rapidly? you guys would probably know hehe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha, is that for gaming? Here's a tip if it is: if you have a mouse with the scroll button, set that for the same settings as Mouse 1 (left click) in game, that way you can just scroll, and it provides short bursts which = more accuracy.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jul 21, 2006)

Download and install a program called EZ macros. It can do that and a lot more.


----------



## Starman* (Jul 22, 2006)

For rapid clicking almost any macro program will do so use the simplest for your need.  The best freeware macro program I've seen is MacroMaker.  For everyone's info, the above program has more capability than any other I've tested (apart from payware Macro Express).

Starman*


----------

